# Video tutorials now admissible in the monthly Tutorial Contest!



## user79 (Sep 26, 2008)

Hi folks!

We've made a few changes with the monthly tutorial contest. Seeing how video tutorials are really becoming more popular these days, and with people wanting to see a live hands-on approach, we want to embrace this trend and allow video tutorials to be entered into our monthly contest.
*
This means that the monthly tutorial contest will be open to both the regular picture tutorials just as before, but we want to give you avid video tutorial makers a chance as well. This rule change will come into effect starting next month, October 2008!*

To enter the contest, users may post their own video tutorial from a site such as Youtube, by embedding the video directly into the post. To do this, simply copy the url of the video directly from the address bar on Youtube, and paste it directly into your thread without any additional tags, it will be automatically formatted into your thread.
*
Please note that video tutorial submissions must still provide one picture of the final look in the post for voting purposes.* The maximum height of the picture should be 800 pixels or less, the width may be 640 pixels or less. The video may not exceed 10:59 minutes in length, this includes Youtube Partners.

To read the complete rules for the monthly tutorial contest, please keep up to date with this thread:
http://specktra.net/f282/tutorial-co...ntering-64145/

As we are just testing the waters with this new change, please note that we reserve the right to adjust the rules regarding the video tutorials as deemed necessary.

We look forward to many more entries in the upcoming monthly tutorial contest, and hope you will all take advantage of this change in rules.


----------



## Janice (Sep 26, 2008)

I really hope that the video tutorial community takes part in this new opportunity!


----------



## melliquor (Sep 26, 2008)

I think this is great... there are so many great vids out there.  Can't wait to see the entries in October.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 26, 2008)

Yeah, it seems like we haven't been getting as many picture tutorials on here but buttloads of video tutorials.


----------

